

Ask HN: Can my .org domain name be for profit? - mulling

Hi HN,<p>I've been reading on the topic, but I wanted to check with experienced users.<p>Can I use a .org domain name for a commercial (for-profit) business?<p>In both legal, and perhaps ethical terms. For instance is using a .org for profit 'frowned upon' in the web community?<p>Thanks!
======
wturner
These people do it:

Failblog [ dot ] org

No pun intended.

As far as I know it doesn't matter in the least but generally if you use .org
you should do it for projects that mirror or reflect the use of the domain
(unlike the example I posted). It's always best to have the .com .org .net
domains. You can then forward to the one you decide to use.

------
amorphid
Running a .org as a for-profit is fine. For-profit Craigslist is the best
example that I can think of; CL is pulling in tens (hunreds?) of millions in
revenue. The only real risk I see is possibly confusing your users.

------
gaius
It was back in the early 90s, but now TLDs have nothing whatsoever to do with
what they're used for. All those .tv sites aren't run out of Tuvalu...

